# over seeding hayfields and pastures



## schoeny32 (May 1, 2020)

I have been using small grass seed box on regular drill to over seed italian and prennial rye grass in pastures and hay fields , not getting results i was expecting , should i seed these two grasses in large seed box or will i be seeding to deep .


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

not sure what results you were expecting......no clue what kind of drill your using....etc

the best way to figure out your drill is to test it.....

first you pull it in the barn jack it up with seed in it....spin the mechanisum with plastic under the drills and see if its actually flowing seed.........if not change something till it does (i just set up one of my seeders....as per above ...weighed the seed vs the diameter of the drive tire etc to verify correct volume)

then take it to the field and drill a few feet and go back and check the trenchs for seed flow and depth and adjust the drill accordingly

if the seed is flowing......and being placed at the correct depth for that seed.........the rest is up to god and nature etc


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

schoeny32 said:


> I have been using small grass seed box on regular drill to over seed italian and prennial rye grass in pastures and hay fields , not getting results i was expecting , should i seed these two grasses in large seed box or will i be seeding to deep .


What box you use, might not correlate to the depth of planting on most drills. The metering is usually the reason to use one verses the other. The smaller seed size, is the biggest reason to use the small box. However I have used the large box with alfalfa, problem was keeping the seed in the metering holes, for the last part of the field. Exception fluff type seeds that bridge, are a whole different type animal. 

Depth control is important for a lot of stuff. Planting too deep, seems to be the usual problem. With over seeding you also have the competition for moisture/sun light to add to your equation.

Larry


----------



## schoeny32 (May 1, 2020)

Using a john deere van brount drill, works great when i put new seeding in worked up ground , use pre mixed with alfalfa orchard grass , prennial rye grass and timonthy all in one bag, and I put in the small box oats in the large box and i cross drag field to make sure seed is covered. for over seeding i think part of the problem is the orginal tubes for small seed box directed seed right to disk cutting the soil but most of these tubes were worn out and replacement part is a rubber hose that drops seed to left or right of cutting disk , thanks for advice


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

schoeny32 said:


> Using a john deere van brount drill, works great when i put new seeding in worked up ground , use pre mixed with alfalfa orchard grass , prennial rye grass and timonthy all in one bag, and I put in the small box oats in the large box and i cross drag field to make sure seed is covered. for over seeding i think part of the problem is the orginal tubes for small seed box directed seed right to disk cutting the soil but most of these tubes were worn out and replacement part is a rubber hose that drops seed to left or right of cutting disk , thanks for advice


So are you saying that the seed is laying on top of the ground while using the small seed box? If so, then if you can use the large seed box because of where the seed drops could be worth a try. A no-till drill would be a better option is my thought however.

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

All we ever used for years was the small seed box on a massey 55 drill. Best results for you are disc it into a fine seed bed first. I take it you aren't using a direct drill. Therefore you need a seed bed.


----------



## schoeny32 (May 1, 2020)

i found a tapered replacement tube online going to try them to see if it will drop seed where disk is cutting soil like original tubes, and going to try large seed box to see if more soil to seed contact gives me a thicker stand when over seeding this time of year seeding too deep will not be a problem for ground is dry


----------

